# Gaggle of Geese Day



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Made a quick weekend trip to Fort Collins for Mothers Day weekend and had some time to go down to Golden to visit the Colorado Railroad Museum. It was a Goosey" weekend there with four of the Galloping Geese in operation. One was brought up for the weekend from down south.


Enjoy.




Scott


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

very nice video ...... looked like a good day to be up there


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the video. We got to ride on one of the gg last year at the national convention and the colorado railroad museum was well worth seeing.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## victorcoal (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent video; good over view of museum grounds. They have made a lot of progress in the last 5 years. Thank you, Scott.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed it this year! It looks as if they were able to get Goose #6 squared away so it was running properly. I'm looking forward to the day when Ridgway Railroad Museum finishes #4 (I know it's only supposed to be a static display restoration but do you _really_ think they will stop there?) and that Knottsberry Farm will send the #3 over for a visit. The #1 is a replica but it is neat, too and is at Ridgway as well. It would be something to see all seven at the same time! Till then we will just have to be happy with having the majority of them running at the CRRM!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweet! I've never had the opportunity to see one its natural environment, but I did ride the one at Knott's a few years ago. It was a real thrill to ride such a legendary piece of history.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. 
That place sure has changed since I was last there. 
One day I will have to make it back again.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Next time you make a quick trip to Ft. Collins, drop me a note! 

I tried to convince Allison that spending Mother's Day at the railroad museum would have been better than heading to the park with the extended family, but I didn't get very far with that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Next time you make a quick trip to Ft. Collins, drop me a note! 


Sorry about that. Last minute plan to head west for the weekend. Wasn't sure of my schedule for the weekend or if I would get a chance to make it to the Museum. Next time I'll try to plan further in advance! 

Sunday the Fort Collins Municipal railway (Birney Streetcar #21) had a Special Mothers Day session, so I also got a chance to take part in that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2wGe6GXIT8

Take Care - Scott


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice video, Scott. I love that place! THX for posting!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool video of the trolley, too! I trained to be a motorman on that trolley while I was in college. I will say this--having to clean the rails in our back yard ain't nothin' to having to dredge out a winter's worth of dirt and leaves from the flangeways in that median. If you look closely on top of the rail next to the car barn, there's a small divot in the railhead where I attempted my first swing of a spike maul. It ain't as easy as it looks... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Was in Denver that weekendalso on a road trip. 


My wife & I where going to Dolores, CO to see #5 and on Saturday discovered #5 was at the Museum.

We took many pictures that afternoon also. Had a wonderful time.

Next visited the Hiwan Garden Railroad in Evergreen, CO.


----------

